# How far do you go? I go to the top



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

I've had so many dings put into my cars just from leaving them in car parks for an hour or two. 
Since getting the merc I've been going out of my way to stop this from happening. So far it's working, the top floor of multi story's seems to be the best place to go.









Perfect!

Am I the only nut to do this?


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Id do this too but im luck if i can get into multi story carparks being so low! but i would if i could lol I try and park as far away as possible, and ive most spaces in most local carparks basically mapped out as to which ones are bigger etc.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Definately not, think you'll find a few (many) of us do the same


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

If possible I parallel park to avoid door dings, but if I can't I'm just a greedy bas***d and take 2 spaces


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

As far away from the mongs as possible


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Barny : you've missed the point - I'd park on the end of the row, as well on the top floor. That way I've only got a 50% chance of a door ding, if someone parks next to me. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yip, furthest away space possible for me as well! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

As nearest to the "exit" strategy for me. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Right out the way for me :thumb:


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Barny : you've missed the point - I'd park on the end of the row, as well on the top floor. That way I've only got a 50% chance of a door ding, if someone parks next to me. :thumb:


I also adopt this strategy if I'm left with no other option :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Yip, furthest away space possible for me as well! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah, abit of walking doesn't hurt anyone thats what I tell people.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i go as far away as possible, usually last but 1 floor, so less chance of bird ****


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

Same here or I will hug a wall to leave as much space as poss on the one side!


----------



## mrpcman (Oct 6, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> Barny : you've missed the point - I'd park on the end of the row, as well on the top floor. That way I've only got a 50% chance of a door ding, if someone parks next to me. :thumb:


I'm with you on this one. :thumb:


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

when i go to asda for the weekly shop i purposly park inbetween 2 spaces so my doors dont get banged if there's no child spaces available because it's a nightmare getting the little fella out anyway as you've got 18inch space at the most...never had a problem yet :lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Keith_Lane said:


> If possible I parallel park to avoid door dings, but if I can't I'm just a greedy bas***d and take 2 spaces


As long as your between TWO lines lol they dont state you cant have one in the middle too do they.
I applied for a blue badge but apparently dislexia is not a disabillity now....... Where as the lady that cant walk ( but runs to get the wheelchair at supermarket) can have one thtas wrong


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Always as far away as possible.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

In a multi story car park I usually go near the top but not outside, or if I am feeling lazy I try find a real nicely kept car and park next to that so there is less chance of getting a ding!!

I stay as far as possible away from people carriers,dirty cars and other bangers :rofl:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Park as far away as possible usually. Also, use an outer space to at least minimise the chance should somebody park next to me.

If the car park is full, i try get an edge space, one next to an exclosed trolley park or failing that park next to well looked after (typically more expensive cars) to avoid any dings. 

My car is 4 years old and has no door dings and i want to keep it that way, regardless whether people i know laugh at the way i go on lol!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Barny said:


> I've had so many dings put into my cars just from leaving them in car parks for an hour or two.
> Since getting the merc I've been going out of my way to stop this from happening. So far it's working, the top floor of multi story's seems to be the best place to go.
> 
> 
> ...


nope your not nutz, but have you noticed that no matter where you park you 9/10 get someone park 2 inches from you in a empty car park!

Woking pea**** centre car park by any chance? :wave:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Our asda in Wycombe has a row of ultra wide spaces going from top to bottom of the car park, they are about another 3-4 feet wider than a normal one i always get in one of these, always the one furthest from the store, on Wednesday night i can guarantee getting a space easily.

Kev


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Last week I parked same way in shopping car park. Came out of the shop to see that all other cars were parked around mine :wall: it was about 8 o'clock in the evening, so car park was almost empty.


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

Back of the carpark, on the end of a row and parked right on the far edge of the space for me


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

jamie s said:


> nope your not nutz, but have you noticed that no matter where you park you 9/10 get someone park 2 inches from you in a empty car park!
> 
> Woking pea**** centre car park by any chance? :wave:


Yeah that's in Woking, you must be a regular to spot that. It's quite a chore to navigate the tight route up.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Mindis said:


> Last week I parked same way in shopping car park. Came out of the shop to see that all other cars were parked around mine :wall: it was about 8 o'clock in the evening, so car park was almost empty.


It must be something embedded in our psyche, a safety in numbers thing. 
I came back and someone had parked one space away from me...


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I've parked right over the side of a car park before and still come back to find someone next to me. it's as some drivers are thick and almost need to park next to another car to feel they've parked correctly in the bay.

The picture by the O.P of the merc on its own on the top floor is all very well but would you do the same if you was parking in that car park at a night if you went out for dinner or cinema? Reason i ask is because i'd think if it was risky leaving a car on its own.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

I would be happy to park it there at night, if someone has the means to steal it then it doesn't matter where it's parked. Less likely to be stolen from this car park because of the cameras and barriers on the exits. 
I'm more concerned about some little scroat breaking into my house to get the keys.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Barny said:


> Yeah that's in Woking, you must be a regular to spot that. It's quite a chore to navigate the tight route up.


the wife goes there every weekend, we find the spaces as you drive in to the left are good ones if you can get one.

just noticed you are down the road from me i live in East Bedfont!:wave:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well out the way for me too.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Another nutter here


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Top level for me too! 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Same here, as high up and as far away from every other car as possible. And even then I'll probably straddle two spaces if I can't find a space I'm confident won't lead to some idiot ramming their door into the side of my car.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I try to go for end spaces where no one can park next to you so I can get right over the one side to give as much space around my car.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I park our cars So far away from everything I sometimes wonder whether it would be easier walking than taking the car :wall:

Drives my wife nuts :lol:

Just can't trust other numpties ...


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Might not be what you want to hear, but got a bit of a "storey" (see what I did there? ) on this!

When I was young I always wanted my Mum to park on the top storey, she never wanted to until one day when she gave in. We were in my Granddad's Volvo Estate (can't remember the model, but it was an absolute tank) it was a REALLY nice example with every extra you can imagine and was his absolute pride and joy. She agreed it'd be good to put it up there to save getting any dings in it.

For some reason, I was SO happy we got to park up there.

We came back a few hours later after our shopping to smell burning as we were walking up the staircase and thought it was a bit weird. Thought nothing more of it as I was too caught up in the excitement of going up to the top floor again.

We then arrive on the top floor to see my Granddad's car being the only one there fully ablaze with smoke absolutely pouring out.

Pretty sure the amount of tears my Mum shed that day could've easily put out the flames but we decided to leave it for the fire brigade!

I'm sure it wouldn't happen these days, but needless to say I'm a bit nervous about the top floor now!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> Barny : you've missed the point - I'd park on the end of the row, as well on the top floor. That way I've only got a 50% chance of a door ding, if someone parks next to me. :thumb:


I do this too, if i can i will only leave one side of the car at the lord mercy. End space & furthest away every time


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

bildo said:


> Might not be what you want to hear, but got a bit of a "storey" (see what I did there? ) on this!
> 
> When I was young I always wanted my Mum to park on the top storey, she never wanted to until one day when she gave in. We were in my Granddad's Volvo Estate (can't remember the model, but it was an absolute tank) it was a REALLY nice example with every extra you can imagine and was his absolute pride and joy. She agreed it'd be good to put it up there to save getting any dings in it.
> 
> ...


Gutted! Was it arsen or faulty electrics?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i take up two parking spaces .


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Barny said:


> Gutted! Was it arsen or faulty electrics?


Never got a definite conclusion although they said arson was the most likely explanation.

It was in Basildon, which makes it even more likely! :lol:


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

drives my mates crazy they all point out spaces and im like no and then i give them the list of parking space criteria
1 no trees
2 wide space
3 empty space either side
4 ideally in cctv view
5 next to newest/best kept car i can find 
6 in a well lit area
but i always go to the top cos i like the drive up and down and its always a good laugh to race up and down the stairs


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

ill happily take up two spaces but even at work now they give you a PCN. Even though i get to know the car park guy, they bloody change every other week. Even at uni you are lucky to get spaces but i know the best spaces (sad) lol.

when i got there at midday once i saw two spaces and parked up as i had to get to my lecture on time, to come back to this










cant believe some people. When will places realise just to make spaces bigger and that everyone doesnt drive a car the size of an original mini.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Barny said:


> Gutted! Was it arsene or faulty electrics?


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Arson... Sorry 
I'm not much of a football follower but very funny.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry mate couldn't resist.


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

I go to uni and of course driving/parking standards are particularly bad so I always park as far as possible from the other cars.


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

bildo said:


> Never got a definite conclusion although they said arson was the most likely explanation.
> 
> It was in Basildon, which makes it even more likely! :lol:


This is what i was getting at in my earlier post. It gets to a point where if its parked well out of the way etc it furthers the risk of it being vandalised because thats the sort of world we now live in. Hence why i wouldn't park on top level at night and leave it as the only car on that level, or even during the day. You get alot of chavs hanging around some car parks these days.

luckily we live about 2 min walk from center of town now but in our last house which was twenty min walk i'd still prefer to walk than leave car in multistory.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

I had my car 2 hours and someone dinted it and I parked as far away as possible and next to a kerb there was only 1 spot at the side of me and some numpty parked next to me and about 1" from the passenger door. I don't know why but in an empty car park someone will always park next you no matter were you are.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I do that too but you can bet your bottom dollar that when I get back there is someone parked next to me, even if the car park is still empty!


----------

